# Anyone Heard About Black Dub Dub?



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I've found a site where I can buy 30 meters of green dub dub, turns out the green is only number 3 on a resistance chart of 5 with black being the top dog. The childlike (majority) part of my brain says "ooh... Bigger is better" but the sceptical part says "hold your horses there Johnboy, it's not about the pull, it's about the retraction".
With my finger ready to hit 'go to checkout' I decided best to confer with the mighty pool of knowledge and experience which is this forum.
Has anyone here used or even heard of black dub dub?
Do I play it safe and go with green or gamble my hard earned cash on this mysterious tubing?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

My mistake. It's plum, not black sorry.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Is "dub dub" a type of tube, solid or flatband?
Anyway, generally speaking you are correct... the retraction speed in what you're after.

Think of shooting a slingshot like you pushing a car in neutral down the street...
If you get behind it and push with all your might, it will start to move... slowly at first, then faster and faster until you have it at the top speed you can push it... if it's a heavy car the speed won't be as fast as if it's a light weight car.
Variables are how fast you're capable of moving and how strong you are... how heavy the car is... and how much distance you have to get to top speed.

With slingshots a longer draw gives more distance to reach top speed... heavy bands/tubes give you more strength to propel big ammo... retraction speed is the fastest possible speed...
Thin pure latex flatbands retract faster than anything else generally used.... big solids generally are capable of propelling bigger stuff.
So what most do to get more speed _and_ strength is use multiple layers of thin flatbands, or multiple small diameter tubes.
Single big tubes or big flats only work well with BIG ammo.

A fairly new addition to the lineup of things to consider is pseudo tapering of tubes. At first blush this seems to give the best of many worlds.... strong enough to shoot big ammo, fast enough to be used in real world hunting, light enough pull to maintain reasonable accuracy and long enough lasting to give you a good service life.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Bill that was a really good explanation. Dub dub is a resistance tube which is now being marketed as slingshot elastic. The green is 5080 and gamekeeper john has a couple of youtube vid's chrony testing it. He managed 205 fps with 1/2" lead and remarked on a very light draw weight considering the speed. I'm mainly shooting 5/8" lead at the moment so I'll probably try double green and maybe move onto thicker stuff later.
Thanks again for the answer.
By the way, that video of you stalking that rabbit still blows me away, you are a master of stealth.


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

what is this website you speak of???


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Google rolyan tubing and lots of health/medicinal/physio sites will appear. I can't remember the exact names now. Best price I saw was around £40 for 30 meters and around £15 for 7 meters of green.


----------



## Panalternate (Nov 21, 2016)

The green dub dub will be the ultimate standard methinks


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Never tried the black or the plum. Just the orange and the green. If I remember correctly, the orange had a noticeably easier pull than the green but shot my ammo ( .44 lead and 3/8 hex nuts ) almost as fast. My son likes the green for his huge half inch hex nuts. Personally, I find the green just a little too heavy for extended shooting sessions. I can't even imagine what the black stuff would be like.


----------

